# Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

OK, I took my 2003 Jetta to get some work performed and the car battery died. They jumped it few times to move it to various places. Afterwards I replaced the battery. Afterwards I noticed the radio was stuck 88.3 FM and no sound was coming out. I read the manual, and it talks about the anti-theft feature, but it only states how to fix the problem when the radio reads "SAFE". Any ideas...!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

Can you manually tune in radio stations?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Non_Affiliated)*

Do they play music on that station that you like?


----------



## funjs (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

Sorry to say that your radio sounds like it's toast! The same thing happened to mine - no sound, couldn't change radio station, couldn't change tracks on CD... There is a fuse inside of the radio that could be checked, but you'll probably need to get a new radio.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (funjs)*

Thanks for the info. Now another question. Are there special tools required to remove the radio, a website showing or giving info on how to remove & replace it?


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Non_Affiliated)*

All you can do is turn on the power. It will play a disc & a tape but no sound & you can't use any other controls except on, off & eject.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herbie29* »_Thanks for the info. Now another question. Are there special tools required to remove the radio, a website showing or giving info on how to remove & replace it?

Yes there are specific keys to remove the radio. You can buy them on the internet or from the dealer. Dealer will be more expensive as always. A good set of keys come labeled so you know which direction and side they should be used on.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (dogger)*

Then there's always the "Hanging File Folder" tools. I've lost track of how many times I have successfully mounted and dismounted my 1999 Passat single DIN radio from my Corrado dash with the "hanging file folder" tools. Cost $0.36 at most. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (where_2)*

Anybody have a good website where I can get a replacement?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

Check the market place on here or ebay. Found some good deals on factory radios on ebay.


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (dogger)*

hi Herbie, 
Got the same problem with my radio after installing a temporary battery. What did you end up doing? Will buying a new OEM battery make the radio work? Did you end up replacing your radio? If so, did you replace it with an OEM factory radio or an after market? Thanks.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*

I haven't done anything yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

there is someone else on the the first page with the same problem, who just removed the fuse on the back of the radio, and everything was fine again


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (afinley)*

thanks herbie for the update.
the other guy that changed the fuse on the back of his radio has a different problem. His radio won't even turn on according to his post. No light or power indicator on. Our radio powers on but is stuck on 88.3
Thanks for the follow up though.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*

I got my radio out and checked the fuse & it was good.







I took it apart and couldn't find any other fuses.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

well, i guess then, is there anything good on 88.3? might be time for a trip to the dealer.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (afinley)*

Get a FM modulator that will transmit to 88.3 and hook up any MP3 player or even SAT radio. Then you have a selection of music again.


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought about that and did try the FM modulator already but it did not work. No sound coming from the speakers. Not even a hissing sound when the volume is turned up but just a faint pop audible sound.


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*

hey herbie, 
what kind of battery did you replace your dead one with? Did you hook it up yourself?


----------



## mattjp78 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*

I've got the same thing going on. Started last Saturday out of the blue (haven't opened the hood or anything). I get a "beep" out of the speakers if I turn the volume knob to "min", but only the volume knob, on/off, and "eject" buttons on the CD and cassette deck do anything.
Has anyone managed to fix this? There are at least four different people who seem to have gone through the exact same thing.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (mattjp78)*

I still haven't been able to find out what is wrong with the radio. I've been looking into replacing it.


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

I finally change my battery with the original VW battery I bought from the dealer and installed it myself. My radio is still stuck to 83.3FM. 
I've ask the dealer about a replacement for my OEM monsoon radio. They said it cost around $250 plus a $50 installation fee. 
I went to cartoys to have an estimate for a double din aftermarket radio. It cost $379 plus $80 for the harness and install fee but they said that the steering wheel audio controls won't work anymore. For an extra $150 they can make it work. Plus since it's a monsoon system, they have to turn off the speakers amp and connect the new in dash receiver directly to the speakers.
I am thinking of just going to the dealer to have it replaced with an OEM radio. That's if I still don't find any answers or solution to this problem with the radio stuck on 88.3 FM.


----------



## ALSAVILLNY (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*








Just talked to the dealer again today and they said it will cost me around $700 to $800 to replace my OEM monsoon radio.







Wow! .... i guess i will just end up getting a single din aftermarket HU. It would be nice if they can make the steering wheel audio controls work. Anybody have an idea which is the best place for the install? Circuit City? Best Buy? Cartoys? .....


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (ALSAVILLNY)*

I thought about trying Crutchfield, you can get a stereo & install kit for about $130.00.


----------



## audiored (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

My 2003 Jetta just developed this same problem after the battery died and was replaced. I'm assuming from this discussion and what else I was able to find through google searches the only solution is to buy a new radio.
I'm thinking by posting I've had the same problem it will make it more likely someone else might find this and post a solution. 
I'm kind of hoping against reason I'm missing a cheaper more reasonable answer. I'm going to take it to my dealer tomorrow and see if I get any assistance that doesn't involve replacing the radio. 
Anyone?!?! *shakes fist*


----------



## stix_gli (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (audiored)*

I had the EXACT same problem with my 03 jetta, mine was still under warranty, and VW said the only way to fix it was replace the radio , so they ordered me a new one straight from panasonic, it took like 2 weeks to come in and I ended up replacing it with an aftermarket one a week later anyways


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (stix_gli)*

I had the exact same problem with mine 2 weeks after I got the car. So I bought a new one off of e-bay ($75.00 w/shipping and $10.00 for the keys.) Now a week later the same thing once again!








I have a question for those of with the same problem. When you removed the radio did you notice a burnt mark around the rubber bump stop on the back of the radio? I noticed this on the I removed, but it was not on the one I got off of e-bay.
I'm going to see if the bad component can be replaced. There are, what looks like, 2 little transformers right where that bump stop is. If those burnt, I'm sure they would cause the burn mark I saw on the back.
I have a friend that dabbles in electronics. I'll e-mail him as soon as I'm done w/ this post and see if he's willing to take a look at these. I"m sure he will, but he lives 2000 miles away from me so it will take some time to make this happen. I'll keep you all posted!
Also, my local car stereo dealer said an aftermarket would work fine with the monsoon amp. I hope he's right about that!
Don't forget to let me know if you see that burn mark!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

I just took the 2nd bad unit out of the car and it wasn't burnt like the first one, but there is a little discoloration from the heat.
I can't tell you how mad I am about this.
Sounds to me like a common problem that VW should by all rights take care of.
I'm waiting till January when a local shop puts everything on clearance every year. I'll be getting something a lot better then.


----------



## audiored (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

Do you think this problem is a malfunction with the monsoon sound system itself or is it a malfunction with with connectors or power supply from the vehicle? 
Should I not even waste my time or energy on replacing the monsoon and go for an after market radio?
Can someone suggest a good place to go for research on what after market radios are available? Work the the amp and what ever else I need to know...


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (audiored)*

I need a little time to do some research first. I'll try and call the VW dealer tomorrow and see if they know of anything the car is doing that may cause this. But it's my guess that it's within the radio.
I would think, and I'll check to be sure, that an aftermarket would work fine with the monsoon amp.
You may do well to take it to an electronics repair shop. They might be able to fix it for a lot less than new, and maybe less than an e-bay unit. But at this point I'm not sure.


----------



## cypaul (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

Sorry if this is unrelated to your post,
I have a 2003 Jetta as well. My radio is not stuck at 88.3.
The Radio scans ok but is not picking up anything at all on both FM and AM.
It was working fine before that. I didn't have any fixed or changed.
(CD is working) I want to know if there is sometime I can get for a $200 or less to replace the stock system?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (cypaul)*

E-bay


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

Well, The stereo was manufactured by Clarion. So I will be calling them today and see if I can get a schematic, or better yet if they are aware of the problem maybe they can tell me what I need to do to fix it.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

I'm making progress. I have someone e-mailing the schematic to me as I type. Then I just have to figure out what part is bad and hopefully I'll be able to order the parts and fix it myself.
I also found a service manual for $20.00 here  https://www.manualsparadise.co...24538
Hopefully I won't have to buy that. I work w/ engineers that should be able to help me figure this out.
Then once I figure it out I'll let all of you know how to fix this thing yourself and save a ton of cash.
The parts supplier phone # I called is 1-800-421-5080 (supplied by clarion) Just give them the radio's model # and they will e-mail the schematic to you. 
I don't want to assume all of our model #'s are the same. So look at your own if you want to do this.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

Yes, mine had the same burnt type marking on the back of the radio.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

Well I have the schematic. Now I just need to study it a little to try and figure out what component to test/replace


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

A little bump to let you all know I'm still working on it. I should be getting some kind of answer in the next couple of days. My buddy in CA has been slow to respond to e-mails. It takes him 2-3 days for responses. But he is very smart about this stuff and also very reliable.


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (nuskool)*

This happens on my gf's beetle. 
I've done searching and I haven't really found a definitive answer.
Am I correct in my understanding that the current solutions are to:
1. Pull the fuses and wait 10 seconds and hope the radio goes into SAFE mode at which point you can unlock it. 
2. Buy a new factory replacement radio and hope the same issue doesn't happen
3. Buy an aftermarket setup and forget all the issues


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (notquiteanewbie)*

Essentially yes, your right.
I'm searching a 4th option. I'm hoping to be able to repair at least this problem and get us some good working factory Monsoons.


----------



## gunitgotback (Oct 10, 2007)

any updates this only happens when the ****in battery dies


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (gunitgotback)*

Didn't have anything to with my battery. I think that must be coincidence. It was working fine when I went to lunch, then when I came out of the restaurant it wasn't.
2nd time, it was working fine when I got home on Fri night and on Sat morn when I got in the car it was broke.
So it does seem to happen when either shutting off the car or starting it.


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (nuskool)*

I think it may possibly have everything to do with the battery. As mentioned previously I have been going through this same issue and I was about to pull the trigger on a new radio. 
Today I decided to put a new battery in because there was no previous record of this. The radio came to life as soon as I turned the car on.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (notquiteanewbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notquiteanewbie* »_I think it may possibly have everything to do with the battery. As mentioned previously I have been going through this same issue and I was about to pull the trigger on a new radio. 
Today I decided to put a new battery in because there was no previous record of this. The radio came to life as soon as I turned the car on. 

Strange. I tried dis-connecting the battery and re-connecting it and it did nothing. 
There are 2 separate problems here. To which are you referring? The one where you it doesn't even power up and gets re-set by pulling the fuse (replacing the battery would have the same effect) or the one where it powers up, but no sound or controls?
The problem on this thread is the latter. I'll try pulling the fuse and see what happens. But since I already did the battery thing, I would doubt it has an effect. Unless my battery is starting to run low. I'll check that too.


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
There are 2 separate problems here. To which are you referring? The one where you it doesn't even power up and gets re-set by pulling the fuse (replacing the battery would have the same effect) or the one where it powers up, but no sound or controls?

I could power on/off the radio however I did not have control nor sound. It would stay on 88.3. I also did not have to enter the radio code when I started the car.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (notquiteanewbie)*

Well I tried pulling the fuse (not to mention the fact that the radio has been out of the car for over a week now) and I measured the voltage on my battery - 12.5 Volts. And still the same thing. It's stuck!


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Radio is toast... seen this way too many times at the dealer.We either recommend a factory replacement or aftermarket. Most people choose the aftermarket (mostly because of cost) and some even bring it back to us to install for them. Or if you have to have the oem radio you could always repair it. Personally I would just buy a aftermarket. less headaches,better options (remotes,ipod hookups,sat radio,mp3/wma files etc.) Goodluck on your decision


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Dnuggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnuggs* »_Radio is toast... seen this way too many times at the dealer.We either recommend a factory replacement or aftermarket. Most people choose the aftermarket (mostly because of cost) and some even bring it back to us to install for them. Or if you have to have the oem radio you could always repair it. Personally I would just buy a aftermarket. less headaches,better options (remotes,ipod hookups,sat radio,mp3/wma files etc.) Goodluck on your decision









Are you VW Mech?
My plan is to fix the 2 that I have (if I can) and re-sell them on ebay Then get either a Kenwood or JVC Double din


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
Are you VW Mech?
My plan is to fix the 2 that I have (if I can) and re-sell them on ebay Then get either a Kenwood or JVC Double din


Yep a vw mech/tech. Some of the few radios I have taken apart just for haha's were burned all the way to the circuit boards and didnt really look too fixable but they had other issues also. 
Hopefully yours are fixable. I give you a







for trying to fix it!!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Dnuggs)*

Guiness please!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

OH yeah, Haven't heard from my buddy for almost a week now. He lives in So Cal and may be dealing w/wildfires. I'll try to find out what's going there.
Sorry for this taking so long.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

just heard from my buddy again and he is fine in CA, but very close to the fires.
Anyway back to troubleshooting


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Well I haven't given up, but I did just order a Kenwood from Crutchfield. I was going to do this anyway. I just couldn't wait any longer. Having no sound is driving me nuts.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## zenengr (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Any luck with this? Our 04 GLI radio... 88.3 stuck... Sounds like design failure with this Monsoon system. Do you have a good recommendation on a replacement for the Monsoon? I haven't had a chance to skim through the rest of the forums.


----------



## jayd12 (May 24, 2007)

I have had the same problem twice now, both times it worked when I parked the car then in the next morning it did not work (no sound or controls). I replaced the first one with one from eBay and it worked fine for 4 months now it happened again. A week before it happened the first time the SAFE security came on and I had to get the code from the dealership. This did not happen this time. 
Please let us know if you figure this out, or at least keep us posted please. I love the Monsoon but can’t afford to replace it for a while.


----------



## jeremyabe32 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (Herbie29)*

pray for some bone thugs on that station!


----------



## 87Rocco (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (jeremyabe32)*

I'm having this exact same problem with a car I just bought yesterday from an independent dealer. The battery was low so we jumped it. I knew the radio didn't work, and it appeared that someone had installed an aftermarket amp in the car and had done work on the radio so I just assumed someone had messed something up along the way. 
After reading this post, my symptoms are exactly the same as the orignal post. It powers on, and the volume control works, but nothing else. I'm stuck on one station and none of the buttons work. Since I had a low battery I'm convinced it's the same issue. Has anyone found a fix?
I got the dealer to agree to pay for (within reason) either fixing the existing radio or having a new aftermarket installed if the old one can't be fixed. Now I'm looking for advice as to the best way to go. I'd love to stick with the OEM radio, but not if this problem is gong to happen again. Yet it sounds like the aftermarket radios can cause problems with the VAG (http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html)and also won't let you use the steering wheel controls.
Anyone have an opinion as to how I should handle this? Go to the local VW dealer and try to fix the OEM or install an aftermarket? 
Thanks!


----------



## wazo502 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (87Rocco)*

*sigh* ... the same happened to my wife and I. Got a 2003 Jetta GLX. There was a time when the dealer told us that our battery is close to the end of its life around the 3 year mark. We didn't listen. I think we experienced all sorts of weird un-produceable problems such as engine revving weirdly during initial starts. (note that we're in sunny California ... no snows, no hails, and occasional dry heat in the summer) Then ... one day, just like most people on this list, we went into a store/restaurant (radio was working), came out (radio was dead/stuck). The exact same symptom as everyone else: can turn it on/off, can insert/eject the CD, can insert/eject the tape but nothing comes out from the speaker other than turning it all the way down with a "beep" telling you that you hit min. We brought it to a dealer and they told us that our radio is toast. I think some time later, we decided to change our battery (such a short lifespan for a car battery). The weird revving went away totally. WE suspect the low battery fried the radio.







We came to the conclusion to always keep the battery in a happy state. (and no... we didn't have time to replace our dead radio yet)


----------



## rjvagt (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (wazo502)*









I helped my sister in law buy a used 2003 jetta 1.8T everything worked good , now the radio is doing the same thing you are all talking about, but her symptoms started little by little, first the radio would have static and the CD would play, and so on, now the radio will power on it is stuck on one station but no sound, you can see the volume bar move but now sound, the CD will load and you can see the progress bar for each track move also the volume bar will move but no sound, cannot use any preset or tune to a different station. So the bottom line is or it looks like most of these issues are battery related it fries the stock radio.
Please HELP if anybody found a good fix or have any luck getting the dealer to fix the problem for free.....


----------



## rjvagt (Jan 10, 2008)

I talked to someone today that may be able to fix these radios 415-902-2818 ask for Dan


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Did you order & aftermarket radio and how did it work?


----------



## rjvagt (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Herbie29)*

hey herbie 29 who you asking ? if me! no we have not done anything yet. we are going to try the FUSE # 42 thig this weekend and get the battery checked, go from there....
http://www.carsurvey.org/viewm....html


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (rjvagt)*

Have you tried the fuse thing yet? Let me know what happened. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Looney_Tuner (Aug 14, 2005)

im loving this, i just had the same thing happen to my wifes 03 wolfsburg. of course it had to happen when i was driving it without her so she thinks i broke it.
if anyone comes up with any other information, please post. im off to try the #42 trick and test the battery


----------



## SweetJetta01 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (stix_gli)*

i have a factory radio i am getting rid of. Its out of my 01 jetta. Any offers?


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (dogger)*

You cant get these tools from a dealer as i have already tried. i went to a local place called long radio and got them for 16 bucks for 4. I would try calling a local install place


----------



## ImBillyum (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Radio is stuck on 88.3 FM 2003 Jetta (martytime)*

same problem guys. 88.3. Pulled the battery wire. Tried the fuse #42 and the fuse behind the monsoon. Nothing works. guess its fried. what wiring harness do i need to get an aftermarket hu? Anyone got a link?


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been having a similar radio problem in my 2002 Jetta. It worked for a short while right before I test drove the car. I then turned it off and did the test with no radio.
When I came to get the car, the radio would turn on, but wouldn't make any sound except beeping by pressing the CD, FM and AM buttons.
After searching around, I found out about fuse 42. I tried it multiple times with no luck. I tried it with the key in the ignition, which was probably a bad idea because I came out and the battery didn't even have enough charge to get the car going. I got a jump and immediately after, the radio worked for a brief second until I started to turn it up where it got distorted and eventually went silent again like before.
Now, after reading this thread, could the radio really be linked to the battery like that? I'm going to try a fairly new battery tomorrow.


----------



## Herbie29 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (pilonius)*

Has anyone found an aftermarkert radio that will work with the CD changer in the trunk or a fix for the radio?


----------



## Hit Girl (Aug 15, 2010)

*Hubby easily fixed in five mins. And no $ spent*

ok, my Volkswagen is a new beetle, but i had the same problem. after changing the battery, my car radio was stuck at FM channel 88.3 and my tape player mode wouldn't work, FM, AM, nothing. it would just turn on to channel 88.3 and no sound would come out. here is what he did:

he opened the door panel on the driver's side

he pulled Fuse 42 and left it out for 30 seconds

put the fuse back. this puts your radio is SAFE MODE

go to your owner's manual and find a card with a 4-digit radio unlock code. if you don't have a card, it is also written down in your car's paperwork somewhere, just dig for it. follow the instructions to enter your code into your radio. now the radio is back to normal and works just as it did before. 

i found this thread via a Google search. i know this thread was for Jettas but this problem occurs with the New Beetles too.


----------



## flape79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hit Girl said:


> ok, my Volkswagen is a new beetle, but i had the same problem. after changing the battery, my car radio was stuck at FM channel 88.3 and my tape player mode wouldn't work, FM, AM, nothing. it would just turn on to channel 88.3 and no sound would come out. here is what he did:
> 
> he opened the door panel on the driver's side
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!! i got the same problem with my gti'01 european version. Just the difference it's i removed the radio, take off the fuse behind the radio, wait 1 minute, reconnect everything, switch on wait my ecu registered the radio and puffff the radio works great!!


----------



## steve6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hit Girl said:


> ok, my Volkswagen is a new beetle, but i had the same problem. after changing the battery, my car radio was stuck at FM channel 88.3 and my tape player mode wouldn't work, FM, AM, nothing. it would just turn on to channel 88.3 and no sound would come out. here is what he did:
> 
> he opened the door panel on the driver's side
> 
> ...


I wish it was always that easy, i had the same issue, no matter what i did it would not reset off just 88.3 on the screen


----------

